
Xcode 12 - theBashShell
https://developer.apple.com/xcode/
======
mark_l_watson
I haven't spent much time with it, just opened a Swift project, and also a
SwiftUI project. If you install the Big Sur beta, definitely also update to
the XCode 12 beta.

The layout is more spaced out (lots more blank areas) whit is similar to macOS
Big Sur's UI design.

